# 1 entrada estereo / 2 salidas estereo



## komisario (Jul 11, 2011)

Quiero diseñar un circuito el cual tenga una entrada de audio estereo y largue el sonido (sin amplificacion, ya que no necesito eso) en dos salidas estereo distintas... la idea seria sacar sonido de una PC y llevarla a dos equipos de musica distintos, no se como se llamaria esto?...

Si alguien dispone de algun circuito de este tipo... desde ya muchas gracias!..saludos a todos!


----------



## capitanp (Jul 12, 2011)

hace falta un circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2011)

komisario dijo:


> Hola Amigos del Foro!....tengo un problemita y espero que puedan orientarme un poco...les comento que quiero diseñar un circuito el cual tenga una entrada de audio estereo y largue el sonido (sin amplificacion, ya que no necesito eso) en dos salidas estereo distintas...la idea seria sacar sonido de una PC y llevarla a dos equipos de musica distintos....no se como se llamaria esto?...y si alguien dispone de algun circuito de este tipo...desde ya muchas gracias!..saludos a todos!



Eso no requiere de ningún circuito, solo debes armarte un cable que conecte de un lado a tu PC y del otro lado posea 4 salidas (2 salidas "R" y 2 salidas "L") con todas las conexiones de malla unidas entre si.

Con un juego de salidas "L" + "R" alimentas de señal a uno de los equipos y con el otro juego a tu otro equipo.


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 12, 2011)

Claro como el agua estimado Fogonazo, a mi tambien me sirve la data. Muchas gracias!


----------



## komisario (Jul 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias por responder amigos...una vez hice eso, y funciono muy bien...pero tenia dudas y pense que podia no ser bueno para el equipo de musica...pero ahora aprendi que no..jeje...muchas gracias nuevamente!!...saludos a todos!..


----------

